# Ist es möglich die DSL-Router Verbindung zu unterbrechen?



## Melmoth (19. Okt 2007)

Wenn ich per Hand das Kabel, das aus der Telefondose in den Router führt kurz kappe erhält der Router (meine Fritzbox) eine neue IP vom Provider.

Nun würde ich gerne alle 24h durch ein Java Programm gesteuert die Routerverbindung zu dem DSL Anschluss unterbrechen um dann eine neue IP vom DSL-Provider zu erhalten.

Geht sowas?


----------



## madboy (19. Okt 2007)

evtl. hilft dir das hier weiter:
http://www.ip-phone-forum.de/showthread.php?t=70492

Wobei normalerweise doch vom Provider alle 24 Stunden sowieso ne Zwangstrennung erfolgt? ???:L


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Okt 2007)

Ich habe den Verdacht, dass hier immer nach einem RapidShare-Download eine neue IP beschafft werden soll... :?
Weil wie gesagt alle Provider die Verbindung kurz kappen.


----------



## Melmoth (20. Okt 2007)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe den Verdacht, dass hier immer nach einem RapidShare-Download eine neue IP beschafft werden soll... :?
> Weil wie gesagt alle Provider die Verbindung kurz kappen.



Falscher Verdacht - aber das mit der IP stimmt. Ich habe ja keinen Hehl darum gemacht, dass ich eine neue IP will, nur halt nicht um was illegales zu machen 

Dauert jetzt zu lange um das zu erklären, es geht aber generell um automatisierte Webserver Tests im 12-24 h Rythmus.


----------



## Melmoth (20. Okt 2007)

madboy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> evtl. hilft dir das hier weiter:
> http://www.ip-phone-forum.de/showthread.php?t=70492
> 
> Wobei normalerweise doch vom Provider alle 24 Stunden sowieso ne Zwangstrennung erfolgt? ???:L



Hab ich jetzt vieles gelesen - aber bin jetzt ganz verwirrt weil das soviel war und alle eine neue Methode vorstellen. Java unterstützt vielleicht telnet? Könntest ihr euch also eine Lösung vollständig in Java vorstellen?

Ich bin leider Anfänger werde das also nicht so leicht alleine hinkriegen


----------



## coalado (7. Nov 2007)

Ja es gibt eine Lösung vollständig in java:

Und zwar via upnp.


            POST /upnp/control/WANIPConn1 HTTP/1.1
            Referer: http://fritz.box
            Accept-Language: de, en-gb;q=0.9, en;q=0.8
            User-Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)
            SOAPACTION: urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1#ForceTermination
            CONTENT-TYPE: text/xml ; charset="utf-8"
            Host: fritz.box:49000
            Accept: text/html, image/gif, image/jpeg, *; q=.2, */*; q=.2
            Connection: keep-alive
            Content-Length: 280

            <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
            <s:Envelope s:encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
            xmlns:s="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/envelope/">
            <s:Body>
            <u:ForceTermination xmlns:u="urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1"
            />
            </s:Body>
            </s:Envelope>

fals es gar nicht in java sein muss geht das auch mit curl


----------

